# The planning begins



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

OK, so this is what I have come up with so far:

Scale: N, DCC

Track, Atlas code 80 flextrack with Peco turnouts, #4 s for the yard, med and lrg radius for the rest of the layout.

Sectional benchwork, thinking about using 1/2" MDF strips to do an egg crate top with 1/2" MDF for the table top, followed by foam. 2X2 legs with adjustable levelers.

First section to be the North(top) section. 4' X 30" switching yard layout with 2 A/d tracks at least, one for freight and one for a passenger line that will serve the other areas and towns of the layout eventualy, with a passenger terminal at the switching yard for folks that work at the yard and get to commute by train.

The other sections will include:

West section(left): A logging camp to supply trees to the Long Valley lumber mill, the Long Valley mill, farm land with a Co Op.

Eastright) section: Turntable, roundhouse and engine servicing facilities, maybe some more farm land, and a small town with a lumber yard, farmers market etc.

If it stops raining, I'm going to Lowes for lumber when I get off work in the AM.

As allways, comments and sugestions welcome!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What's the overall size?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Peco turnouts are probably the best you could use and if you go with their PL-10 twincoil motors,you'll have highly reliable turnouts.However,I feel you should consider using Peco's code 80 flextrack.

Though Atlas C80 fits rather well with Peco's C80 (I've done it),you'll have height adjustments at each turnout as their is a slight height difference between the two that can't be ignored in N scale.These will have to be compensated by either shimmnig or filing the rail heads to match.

Peco's flextracks are more expensive than Atlas's,but if you take into account that Atlas come in weird 29 in. lengths vs Peco's 36 in.(25% longer),the price difference isn't much after all.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

SSTlaure,

This is the room










BrakemanJake,

The reason I am using Atlas flex track is because I have most of a box of 100 left (>90 pieces)


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Im confused  
I thought you were the one building the Woodland Scenics "Scenic Ridge" layout ?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

ConductorJoe,

I am. This is the planning/gathering material stage for my next layout.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Two layouts going at once.....that is great.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Carl,

I am in the middle of a re MODEL after all! Seriously, doesn't everybody constantly think about thier next layout? Scenic Ridge to around-the-room to......?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*update*

Got a small oval of track set up and hooked up my Digitrax Super Chief, UR92, and dt4r throttle and ran my first ever N scale DCC locos! Me and a friend had a good time playing chase the loco around! Got my PR3 partialy setup, software downloaded to my laptop, downloaded JMRI, but haven't had time to play with it to get it all working together. Still searching for trucks/gears for my Atlas by Kato RSD12. Garden is coming along nicely, but then again, so is the pollen! yellow everywhere!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats on the DCC John :thumbsup: Carl is right, 2 layouts out once, you are the man


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Now I am on to you John - Great so far! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Stan and Steve,

Not another layout just yet. Still clearing out room. Since I had all the pieces already for my system, I had an itch to get it all hooked up and play with it some. I borrowed my Super Chief from my HO layout, since it's about to be taken out to remove carpet etc and hooked it up to a small 11' radius oval of Atlas true track I have from a christmas set. Never had the PR3 and computer set up before, nor the N scale DCC locos. This stuff is way cool!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Update*

Ran my first computer controlled train today! 12 car coal train on the Wolf Creek run. Slowly working my way through the JMRI manual. So far still in decoderpro, using the throttle from there. I can see where a touch screen monitor would be sweet.....eyeing birthday wish list......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JMRI is really nice and adds to the whole DCC experience!


----------

